# Wishlist Recordings skip Thumbs down shows



## SJJ (May 16, 2002)

I have a wishlist for the Travel category and it would be nice if it would skip shows that have a thumbs down, in this case golf. It's also amazing how many food shows are listed in the travel category. Then I could thumbs down a show instead having to delete it every week.


----------

